# Shimano Dura Ace Schaltzug Ganganzeige mechanisch



## andredomin (20. April 2004)

Shimano Dura Ace Schaltzug Ganganzeige mechanisch für STI Bremsschaltgriffe (paßt auch für Ultegra, 105, Campa etc.)
Originalteil Dura Ace, neu und unbenutzt, 9-fach-kompatibel
Die Ganganzeige ist für 9-fach Schaltungen geeignet. Sie wird in die Schaltzughülle integriert, d.h. die Hülle wird nahe des Schaltbremsgriffes durchtrennt und der zum Schaltzuganschlag führende Hüllenteil etwa 4 cm gekürzt. Anstelle dieses Hüllenteils wird die Anzeige eingesetzt. Sie besteht aus Plastik und einem kleinen innenligenden roten Gummiring. Der Ring sitzt auf dem Schaltzug und zeigt die Schaltschritte an. Es sind 9 Striche auf dem Plastikrohr und die Buchstaben H (high) + L (low) für die max. und min. Übersetzung aufgedruckt. 
Beste Qualität, eben Dura Ace

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...9&category=9201&sspagename=STRK:MESSE:IT&rd=1


----------

